# Minnesota Cubing Club



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, me and my fellow cuber, username MKLEIN, have been trying to start up a cubing club. we would probably meet up somewhere near the Twin Cities. we were thinking a coffee shop somewhere near there. we would meet up and kinda hang out and cube, trading tips, tricks, and the like. we haven't quite got all the details for it yet, but this is mostly a place to see who would come and if anybody has any ideas for it. 

so, if you would come, please vote yes, and if you have any ideas please reply with them. 

we really want to get this started.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Chris, were you the guy that talked to me at Cubetcha?

on the original topic, I'd probably go.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> This is Chris, were you the guy that talked to me at Cubetcha?
> 
> on the original topic, I'd probably go.


no, i am not the guy who talked to you at cubetcha, that's matt (MKLEIN) but i said we should ask you. do you know of anybody else who would go? albert you maybe?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2012)

Albert would probably go. I think we'd probably have 3-5 people total.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Albert would probably go. I think we'd probably have 3-5 people total.


ok cool. if you can, tell him to check out this page, and same for anybody you think would come, or should come. thanks, itll help alot


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, I see my name. What do you want from me?! J/k

Yeah. I'd be happy to join and meet up. I would prefer the U of M though (since I go there), haha.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 23, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> Hi, I see my name. What do you want from me?! J/k
> 
> Yeah. I'd be happy to join and meet up. I would prefer the U of M though (since I go there), haha.



haha thanks albert. where at the U of M would we meet up? that might work....


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 23, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> haha thanks albert. where at the U of M would we meet up? that might work....



It's a pretty big campus. We could just meet up at the student union or something.

I think Chris would prefer a different location though.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 24, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> It's a pretty big campus. We could just meet up at the student union or something.
> 
> I think Chris would prefer a different location though.



hmmm. any other ideas? ill check for coffee shops etc around there and close to all of us.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 24, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> It's a pretty big campus. We could just meet up at the student union or something.
> 
> I think Chris would prefer a different location though.



Both Chris' would prefer a different location but i can pretty much drive anywhere. If i'm not working.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 24, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Both Chris' would prefer a different location but i can pretty much drive anywhere. If i'm not working.



same here. my parents will take me where ever, as long as its in state. do you have any ideas of good locations that are closer?


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 24, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Both Chris' would prefer a different location but i can pretty much drive anywhere. If i'm not working.



Psht, you can go anywhere if you just drive as fast as your Sq-1 turns.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe, depends on when I suppose. I will be moving to St. Paul in May.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 24, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> Psht, you can go anywhere if you just drive as fast as your Sq-1 turns.



On my motorcycle i do exactly that  Usually illegally though... but whatever lol.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 24, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> Maybe, depends on when I suppose. I will be moving to St. Paul in May.



Hey, I don't know you,
And this is crazy,
But would you like to meet up?
Just PM me maybe.

^^Sounds like a craigslist listing, lol.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 24, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> Psht, you can go anywhere if you just drive as fast as your Sq-1 turns.



hahaha


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 24, 2012)

Chris, would you object to meeting at U of M?


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 24, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> Hey, I don't know you,
> And this is crazy,
> But would you like to meet up?
> Just PM me maybe.
> ...


I'm quite busy for the next few months actually. But like I said, I'll be moving up there in May I'll be much more inclined to then.


----------



## MKLEIN (Oct 29, 2012)

I would prefer a coffee shop outside of the student union. Its very hard to park there unless you are a student or facility. Thank you for getting the ball rolling on this Isaac!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 30, 2012)

MKLEIN said:


> I would prefer a coffee shop outside of the student union. Its very hard to park there unless you are a student or facility. Thank you for getting the ball rolling on this Isaac!


My dad says there's a Starbucks or caribou somewhere near there. I'll check it out. And you're welcome by the way!

http://www.espressoroyale.com/location.php?id=24


I found that one. It says it's in dinkytown, right by the u of m.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 30, 2012)

I could come. Once every couple years when I'm visiting my grandparents...


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 30, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> I could come. Once every couple years when I'm visiting my grandparents...



Would one of those years be this year?


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sup guys. Carl here, currently living in dorms right next to Coffman Union on the U of M campus. Tall guy with hat/headband. I was actually trying to start up a club here on campus, I really want to do some meet ups!!

There's another chick that lives in my dorm that wants to do a meetup also. And my GF can come; she can cube too...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys! Sorry to jump on this a little late!  

I live about 2.5 hours from the cities so I might be able to come if you pick a date that works for me. 
My friend Ryan would probably come too.

On the topic of location, it doesn't really matter to me. I would just see if its good with Topher and Cyoubx.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 8, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Would one of those years be this year?



Unfortunately, no. I visited them this summer, and probably won't again for a while.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 10, 2012)

*LOCATION.*

http://www.espressoroyale.com/location.php?id=24


I found that one. It says it's in dinkytown, right by the u of m. 

we got a place, hope it works. now we need a time and all that.

we should really try to get this project going. i am Uber excited for it. we are so much farther ahead then we were at cubetcha haha.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 13, 2012)

Helloooo? Anyone there? Haha. I'm really anxious to do this thing, so lets get it going. you you didn't see my last post about the location, please check it out and reply if that works. also, we need to come up with a date and time. reply saying when you're available. if you have any ideas of when, reply that too.  cant wait to do this guys


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2012)

I should be down. Just name a date and time. Sundays don't work at all for me.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 13, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I should be down. Just name a date and time. Sundays don't work at all for me.



Same here about Sundays. Any ideas?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2012)

Saturdays probably work for most people


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 13, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Saturdays probably work for most people



Ok, well that sounds good. I'm gone for the next 2 weekends, so dec 1 is the first time I could come. It gives us time to notify people and all that too.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 27, 2012)

*Official time and stuff*

Ok, how about this Saturday, december first. And at around 9:30 or 10:00 (a.m. Of course) At the Espresso Royale http://www.espressoroyale.com/location.php?id=24. Does this work? Hope so haha. I'll message you all too.


----------



## Owen (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 27, 2012)

Owen said:


> Great idea!



haha, can you come?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 27, 2012)

I am still at Winona and classes/tests/finals don't get out for me until the 13th so I won't be able to make it. Sorry


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh cool. 14 minutes from where I live. I should be there. Unless something comes up.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 27, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh cool. 14 minutes from where I live. I should be there. Unless something comes up.



Ok cool. Can you notify Albert and maybe the other chris? Thanks. I PM'd everyone, but everything help. And let's say meet there @ 9:30.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok guys: so far we have Chris Olson, Matt, and myself going for sure on Saturday. The other Chris, and Carl, please PM me fore any info u need and also PM me if you can come  thanks


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2012)

Carl and Chris should be there.


----------



## blokpoi (Nov 29, 2012)

Could I come please?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2012)

Open to anyone. Feel free.


----------



## blokpoi (Nov 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Open to anyone. Feel free.


Awesome. I'll be there.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> Could I come please?



yeah of course!! the more the merrier!!!!


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't wait. Going to be fun! :d


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, so the meet up we had was Great! It was a lot of fun to hang out with some other cubers. Also though, there were a couple people who couldn't make it, so I was thinking we should do another one. Any takers on that idea?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd go again. Assuming its a day I can go.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'd go again. Assuming its a day I can go.



Cool, thanks chris


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 5, 2013)

I am free to go whenever. So count me in!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I am free to go whenever. So count me in!



alright, cool! lets hope we can get everybody to come this time haha.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 5, 2013)

I will more likely be able to go if its a day before the 13th of January! Thats when I go back to school in Winona!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I will more likely be able to go if its a day before the 13th of January! Thats when I go back to school in Winona!



alright, we'll try to get it going ASAP!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 5, 2013)

If everyone is up for it I would suggest the 12th! If not that then an afternoon/evening on the weekday might work too!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> If everyone is up for it I would suggest the 12th! If not that then an afternoon/evening on the weekday might work too!


i second that!!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 7, 2013)

*Lets do this!! saturday, the 12th.*

hey guys, how about we do this on this saturday, at the same place! i need a time still, so any suggestions are great. try to get ahold of everyone you can that cubes!! it'll be fun. 

oh yeah, does this NOT work for anyone? 
thanks. respond with ideas for what time.


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 7, 2013)

Works for me, what time should I arrive?

Edit: How about 10 AM like last time?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 7, 2013)

10AM probably won't work for Walker. 

Ill see if I can go.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 10AM probably won't work for Walker.
> 
> Ill see if I can go.



we can always go a little later if its an issue for him. also can you talk to Albert and both Carls? i messaged them all, but i couldnt get ahold of Albert or the Musicninja carl. or the other carl too.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 9, 2013)

BUMPITY BUMP.


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 9, 2013)

How about noon?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 9, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> How about noon?



Still works for me.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't care too much for time as long as it is not before 10. Noon sounds like a good time for me if that is the plan. And can you post where the place is again?


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 10, 2013)

Location is espresso royale: http://www.espressoroyale.com/location.php?id=24


Does noon not work for anybody? If not I guess that is the time.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 10, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Location is espresso royale: http://www.espressoroyale.com/location.php?id=24
> 
> 
> Does noon not work for anybody? If not I guess that is the time.


I'm trying to get ahold of cyoubx, and idk what Chris is doing... Haha. I'll try to get ahold of both of them


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 10, 2013)

I already told Albert, he said he would join. Chris said he should be able to go.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 10, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I already told Albert, he said he would join. Chris said he should be able to go.



Woohoo!!! Haha cool. So Saturday, 12:00? Cool. We'll be there then.


----------



## MKLEIN (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to miss yall this week, hopefully next time ill br there!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 23, 2013)

We should all totally meet in late April. Different location though.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 23, 2013)

Bryan said:


> We should all totally meet in late April. Different location though.



I think I could make the trip to MN if it was April 27th


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 23, 2013)

MOA?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 23, 2013)

Bryan said:


> We should all totally meet in late April. Different location though.



I really wonder where the location is!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 23, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I really wonder where the location is!



Lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bryan said:


> We should all totally meet in late April. Different location though.



I was confused, wondering why you would cube with us, then I got the joke


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I was confused, wondering why you would cube with us, then I got the joke



Slooooooooow
Haha


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 24, 2013)

What joke? Is there a comp in april or something?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup. In winona


----------



## MKLEIN (Feb 11, 2013)

Where and when will the next meeting be? I have a great place in St Paul.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 11, 2013)

MKLEIN said:


> Where and when will the next meeting be? I have a great place in St Paul.



I can go to one whenever.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 11, 2013)

i'm free this weekend AND i have school off on monday and tuesday.


----------



## MKLEIN (Feb 11, 2013)

That would be great, the location i had in mind is ------- > http://www.amorecoffee.com/
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&q=%22879+Smith+Avenue,+West.+St.+Paul%22&gl=us&hnear=%22879+Smith+Avenue,+West.+St.+Paul%22&ei=t2TCS9XwKsX6nAeY1aj5CQ&oi=local_result&ved=0CAkQnwIwAA

I hope I did this correctly (If Not; Amore Coffee West St Paul)


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 11, 2013)

I have Thursday - Monday off from school so anytime is fine from that time period.




MKLEIN said:


> That would be great, the location i had in mind is ------- > http://www.amorecoffee.com/
> http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&q=%22879+Smith+Avenue,+West.+St.+Paul%22&gl=us&hnear=%22879+Smith+Avenue,+West.+St.+Paul%22&ei=t2TCS9XwKsX6nAeY1aj5CQ&oi=local_result&ved=0CAkQnwIwAA
> 
> I hope I did this correctly (If Not; Amore Coffee West St Paul)


Location works for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 11, 2013)

I doubt I can make it. Busy this weekend and then competition the week after.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I doubt I can make it. Busy this weekend and then competition the week after.



what comp do you have next week?



MKLEIN said:


> That would be great, the location i had in mind is ------- > http://www.amorecoffee.com/
> http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&q=%22879+Smith+Avenue,+West.+St.+Paul%22&gl=us&hnear=%22879+Smith+Avenue,+West.+St.+Paul%22&ei=t2TCS9XwKsX6nAeY1aj5CQ&oi=local_result&ved=0CAkQnwIwAA
> 
> I hope I did this correctly (If Not; Amore Coffee West St Paul)


nice. i'll PM everyone.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 12, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> what comp do you have next week?


Hillsdale


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 12, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Hillsdale



where's that?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 12, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> where's that?



Michigan


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Michigan



where's that?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> where's that?



The lost city of Atlantis


----------



## Mikel (Feb 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> where's that?



Midwest


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't go. Too much college stuff. Sorry :/

Probably won't make it to Winona either. Not as sorry, Walker  j/k <3


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 12, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Can't go. Too much college stuff. Sorry :/
> 
> Probably won't make it to Winona either. *Not as sorry, Walker*  j/k <3



its ok, he's not even color neutral.


----------



## MKLEIN (Feb 14, 2013)

What time @ Amore on Sat?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 14, 2013)

MKLEIN said:


> What time @ Amore on Sat?



All the other times its been 10:00, or 9:30. 9:30 or earlier works the best for me.


----------



## MKLEIN (Feb 14, 2013)

I am good with any of the above just let me know.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 14, 2013)

MKLEIN said:


> I am good with any of the above just let me know.



I think itd be me, you, and blokpoi. How does 9:15 sound?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey, does 9:15 work for everybody who wants to come?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 15, 2013)

Id probably join!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 15, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Id probably join!



can you come this saturday?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 24, 2013)

We should host our own competitions. We could all do an average of 12, and it wouldnt matter if you average 10sec or you average 28sec. We could do two averages of 12, then calculate who improved the most out of the two. The winner would get a cube from each of the losers (the loser picks which cube theyll let go of). Anyone down?


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 24, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> We should host our own competitions. We could all do an average of 12, and it wouldnt matter if you average 10sec or you average 28sec. We could do two averages of 12, then calculate who improved the most out of the two. The winner would get a cube from each of the losers (the loser picks which cube theyll let go of). Anyone down?



Not a very good idea imo.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Why is that?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 26, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Why is that?



he doesnt want to get pwned by Chris and have to give up a cube. i dont want to do that either, but maybe something that doesn't involve giving out cubes.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 26, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> he doesnt want to get pwned by Chris and have to give up a cube. i dont want to do that either, but maybe something that doesn't involve giving out cubes.



I meant not a good idea as in I would take Matt's lubix fusion and throw it under a bus.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 26, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I meant not a good idea as in I would take Matt's lubix fusion and throw it under a bus.



lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol you got intimidated by his 7x7 and gave up.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats why I said we could find the difference between the averages so anyone can compete. Actually the slower cubers would most likely win the competiton because the slower cubers times fluctuate alot, whereas a faster cuber would get more consistent times.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 26, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol you got intimidated by his 7x7 and gave up.



I dislike 7x7s.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Why is that?


 Because it's basically like giving away cube to a person who is fast. Why would a kid who averages 20 seconds even try when he knows he's gonna lose and why would the person who wins with the 10's want a cube from the 20 second guy anyway? They most likely aren't even close to how they like them and would just be wasted


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh Chris


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 26, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Because it's basically like giving away cube to a person who is fast. Why would a kid who averages 20 seconds even try when he knows he's gonna lose and why would the person who wins with the 10's want a cube from the 20 second guy anyway? They most likely aren't even close to how they like them and would just be wasted



I dont think you get what im trying to say, EVERYBODY would compete. Based off your improvment is how we would call the winner. So if you average 20 seconds youd still have a chance at someone who is sub 10.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 26, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I dont think you get what im trying to say, EVERYBODY would compete. Based off your improvment is how we would call the winner. So if you average 20 seconds youd still have a chance at someone who is sub 10.



If there were free cubes involved like this, people would purposely try to improve a lot between the rounds in order to win.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 26, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> If there were free cubes involved like this, people would purposely try to improve a lot between the rounds in order to win.



Thats what i was kind of thinking too!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 27, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I dislike 7x7s.



No, you are scared of 7x7's


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 27, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> No, you are scared of 7x7's



You're right, I have nightmares about 7x7s. I wake up at night screaming "NO 7x7 DON'T MAKE ME TWIST YOU!"


jk lol


----------



## uniacto (Feb 27, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> You're right, I have nightmares about 7x7s. I wake up at night screaming "NO 7x7 DON'T MAKE ME TWIST YOU!"
> 
> 
> jk lol



I would do that too if there ever was a Rubiks 7x7 produced and I had to use that one.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 27, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I would do that too if there ever was a Rubiks 7x7 produced and I had to use that one.



They tried to make me use a vcube-7. I hate v-cubes.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 27, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> They tried to make me use a vcube-7. I hate v-cubes.



they aren't that bad once they're broken in, trust me.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 27, 2013)

uniacto said:


> they aren't that bad once they're broken in, trust me.



His was broken in.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Apr 15, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> His was broken in.


yes, but he said it was barely broken in, he said he had one that was almost as smooth as a SS.


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 16, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> yes, but he said it was barely broken in, he said he had one that was almost as smooth as a SS.



Keyword: almost.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Apr 16, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Keyword: almost.



fine.


----------



## mitch meyer (Apr 29, 2013)

where are we meeting up now?


----------



## mitch meyer (Apr 29, 2013)

where are we meeting up now a days?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 29, 2013)

If i join, will you guys sign my ramen?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Apr 29, 2013)

mitch meyer said:


> where are we meeting up now a days?



Not always sure, it varies. When we organize one, then we announce the location. It's usually a coffe shop.



SpicyOranges said:


> If i join, will you guys sign my ramen?



Only if you find a marker that works on it.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 29, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Only if you find a marker that works on it.



That was the hardest thing ever.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 29, 2013)

When are we all thinking for a next meetup? As long as its a day after May 9th then I should be able to come.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

And as long as it's sunny so that I can ride my bike there


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Apr 29, 2013)

How bout may 11? I should be able to make it then. And I think we should meet up at cafe royale in dinky town again, that place was really convenient.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like to come, and my friend would probably like to as well. But I have my eagle scout project scheduled for that day.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 30, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> How bout may 11? I should be able to make it then. And I think we should meet up at cafe royale in dinky town again, that place was really convenient.



I might put it a week later unless if you guys are busy the 18th.



ultimate enemy said:


> I would like to come, and my friend would probably like to as well. But I have my eagle scout project scheduled for that day.



Just curious, how old are you? (asking because you mentioned Eagle Scout)


----------



## ultimate enemy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm 14. Also, I might be able to go on the 18th but I might not have a ride.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't been on the forums very much recently, but I go to the U of M and I'd be really interested in meeting up with some other cubers in the area.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 30, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> I'm 14. Also, I might be able to go on the 18th but I might not have a ride.



I was just curious because I am an Eagle Scout too!  I started my project when I was 14. 



Lord Voldemort said:


> I haven't been on the forums very much recently, but I go to the U of M and I'd be really interested in meeting up with some other cubers in the area.



Awesome, what year are you in at the UofM? I am a Sophomore at Winona State University and am transferring to the UofM in the fall. It would be cool to meetup.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (May 5, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> I'm 14. Also, I might be able to go on the 18th but I might not have a ride.


not being creepy, but what city do you live in? i'm 14 too, my parents are up for a carpool.


----------



## blokpoi (May 6, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> not being creepy, but what city do you live in? i'm 14 too, my parents are up for a carpool.



Wow, creep.


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 6, 2013)

Eagan,

Your Cottage Grove right?


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2013)

I would totally do this. I live in Blaine/Circle pines. Where do you guys meet?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (May 6, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Eagan,
> 
> Your Cottage Grove right?



yes i am. thats not far from me, so we could maybe carpool


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 6, 2013)

It's amazing how many MN cubers there are that I didn't know about.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (May 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's amazing how many MN cubers there are that I didn't know about.



i was thinking the same thing.




blokpoi said:


> Wow, creep.


be quiet.


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 6, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> yes i am. thats not far from me, so we could maybe carpool



Not sure (my parents aren't sure)....

Are you offering to drive, or do you want a ride? I cant tell from what you said. btw, if you need a ride, I probably don't have one.


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's amazing how many MN cubers there are that I didn't know about.



Ikr! I thought it was like me and Chris until I realized I live like 10 minutes away from Albert..


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 7, 2013)

Issac, I am getting a gear shift soon, and i will bring it to advisory. That is all


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 26, 2013)

I think we should have a meetup next weekend...
Perhaps at Espresso Royale?
411 14th Ave. S.E.
Minneapolis, Minnesota 55414
Uhh... When, What time, ETC need to be decided but I am bad at decisions


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 26, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> I think we should have a meetup next weekend...
> Perhaps at Espresso Royale?
> 411 14th Ave. S.E.
> Minneapolis, Minnesota 55414
> Uhh... When, What time, ETC need to be decided but I am bad at decisions



I would wait maybe a week or two because of Graduation stuff. But I would be down.


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, that makes sense. 3 weeks ish? Ill have my new cubes by then.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 5, 2013)

OK so i think gradutation stuff is over so here we go
*Meetup This Saturday 6/8*
At YoJoes in Cottage Grove 8711 East Point Douglas Road South Cottage Grove, MN 55016
1:00 PM ish?
Reply if you would go, and feel free to make changes


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 6, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> OK so i think gradutation stuff is over so here we go
> *Meetup This Saturday 6/8*
> At YoJoes in Cottage Grove 8711 East Point Douglas Road South Cottage Grove, MN 55016
> 1:00 PM ish?
> Reply if you would go, and feel free to make changes



I'm going to have to pass on this one. Sorry.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't go either. Friends graduation party.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 6, 2013)

www.reddit.com/r/f7u12


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd join that Reddit group but those rules... "No non-rage comics", really?


----------



## Mikel (Jun 6, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> OK so i think gradutation stuff is over so here we go
> *Meetup This Saturday 6/8*
> At YoJoes in Cottage Grove 8711 East Point Douglas Road South Cottage Grove, MN 55016
> 1:00 PM ish?
> Reply if you would go, and feel free to make changes



I won't be attending.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Please delete this post. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 6, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> OK so i think gradutation stuff is over so here we go
> *Meetup This Saturday 6/8*
> At YoJoes in Cottage Grove 8711 East Point Douglas Road South Cottage Grove, MN 55016
> 1:00 PM ish?
> Reply if you would go, and feel free to make changes


Why not espresso royale?


----------



## kcl (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll try to be there!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok lets try this again.
*Cube meetup NEXT Saturday? 6/15*
ESPRESSO ROYALE: 411 14th Ave. S.E. Minneapolis, Minnesota 55414
Some time around noonish?


----------



## kcl (Jun 7, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Ok lets try this again.
> *Cube meetup NEXT Saturday?*
> ESPRESSO ROYALE: 411 14th Ave. S.E. Minneapolis, Minnesota 55414
> Some time around noonish?



Espresso royale is better. You mean the Saturday AFTER this coming Saturday, right? So the 15th..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Espresso royale is better. You mean the Saturday AFTER this coming Saturday, right? So the 15th..


Yes.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jun 9, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Yes.



Uhhhhhhh I can't come im actually heading out to south Dakota.


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 9, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Uhhhhhhh I can't come im actually heading out to south Dakota.


Liar. You just don't want your dreams shattered by my awesomeness.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 12, 2013)

So uh... who would come? I want to know if it is reasonable, or if only 2 people would show up.


----------



## kcl (Jun 12, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> So uh... who would come? I want to know if it is reasonable, or if only 2 people would show up.



I'm in. But like you said it's not worth the time if you and I would be the only ones, even though I could meet you lol.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jun 12, 2013)

Why are all the meetings in the cities?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 13, 2013)

So far, it is me, and kclejeune... anyone else?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh Mitch Meyer seems to want in. That makes 3


----------



## kcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Why are all the meetings in the cities?



I don't arrange them, but probably because that's the central area for most of us. It kind of sucks; isn't Worthington like 4 hours from Minneapolis?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2013)

Because no one wants to drive 2+ hours. I already drive an hour for them when I come.


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Because no one wants to drive 2+ hours. I already drive an hour for them when I come.



I don't know if its just me but that sounded quite arrogant, as if the meets wouldn't be the same without you rofl.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I don't know if its just me but that sounded quite arrogant, as if the meets wouldn't be the same without you rofl.



No...I'm just saying I don't think anyone would come if it was 2+ hours.


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> No...I'm just saying I don't think anyone would come if it was 2+ hours.



Must have been the way you worded it then, my apologies.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be back in the cities come September and will try to make it to some meetups.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 14, 2013)

We have 3 people. also, will you sign my ramen if I bring a sharpie that works?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2013)

I won't be there. I'll be in Ohio haha.


----------



## kcl (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys, really sorry about this but I can't make it. I have a last minute family issue to deal with..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Guys, really sorry about this but I can't make it. I have a last minute family issue to deal with..


That's fine. We still had a good time. i think we should have another one soon when lots of people could make it.


----------



## kcl (Jun 16, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> That's fine. We still had a good time. i think we should have another one soon when lots of people could make it.



That's good.  I'll definitely try to be there next time.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I won't be there. I'll be in Ohio haha...*breaking my own WR average, nbd.*



Yup.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Yup.



lololololol


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/JMRgic3


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 17, 2013)

When should we have another meetup? I want one where more than 3 people will show up. Also, we might have to go somewhere else if a lot of people show up. That is all.


----------



## kcl (Jun 17, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> When should we have another meetup? I want one where more than 3 people will show up. Also, we might have to go somewhere else if a lot of people show up. That is all.



Just a heads up, next saturday or sunday won't work well for me. I have MWR yoyo competition stuff those days. Crap. And after that I'll be on vacation.. So I really can't make any of them until mid July.. probably early teens. So yeah nevermind schedule around me


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 17, 2013)

I can usually come on weekends in July. June I can't really because competition and just busy in general.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 19, 2013)

what if we just meet at the dixon open?


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 19, 2013)

I can meet up at some point. Just give me a date and a location.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 19, 2013)

I should wait for Isaac to get back... Will you be upset if I still have poop green?


----------



## JesusCubesToo (Jun 22, 2013)

This is Mitch, we should probably wait tell isaac gets back. then we could meet at that coffee shop again, or the dixon open.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jun 22, 2013)

How long do these meets last? I am interested...


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 22, 2013)

The ones I've been to last about five to six hours.


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2013)

If you guys can put something in like mid July I can probably go. I'm going to be out in the Montana area for the next couple weeks though.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 22, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> The ones I've been to last about five to six hours.



Wut. I could probably make it for like an hour :3


----------



## JesusCubesToo (Jun 23, 2013)

same, i have a missions trip tommorow through saturday, then im off again until wednesday.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 26, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Wut. I could probably make it for like an hour :3


Nuuuuuu whyyyyyy


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok so I'm going to be home by July 10. Anyone want to schedule something a day or two after that?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 19, 2013)

*clears throat* 

If we do another meetup, I would like more than 3 people to show up.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jul 24, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Wut. I could probably make it for like an hour :3



lol yeah but after you left, we still stayed for like 5 hours.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 27, 2013)

Meetup?


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Meetup?



YES! Maybe this week? I'm open tomorrow- Saturday.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok we need to plan this out. Same place? We need people to show up. My dad will be upset if he drives there again and only 3 people show up from the same car.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

I doubt I can make anything.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I doubt I can make anything.



Same, I would shoot for a different weekend. People moving-in everywhere and lots of State Fair chaos in the area.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 29, 2013)

I can do stuffs.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 29, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I can do stuffs.


This is a rare occurrence


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> This is a rare occurrence



I think you posting is even more rare.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I think you posting is even more rare.



I think you having WR is even more rare


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> I think you having WR is even more rare



OSNAP. WANT SOME LIQUID NITROGEN FOR THAT BURN!!'b

Oh wait...


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I doubt I can make anything.



I doubt it but if its an issue of needing a car I could probably help you out..


cyoubx said:


> I can do stuffs.


Sweeet!


SpicyOranges said:


> Ok we need to plan this out. Same place? We need people to show up. My dad will be upset if he drives there again and only 3 people show up from the same car.


Yeah, somewhere like north in the cities? It would be really close for me then (and cyoubx too if I remember right) .. But really anywhere works for me as long as I don't have to drive like 3 hours. I CAN show up this time though.



Rubiks560 said:


> OSNAP. WANT SOME LIQUID NITROGEN FOR THAT BURN!!'b
> 
> Oh wait...


That made me lol so hard


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nah. It's not car issues. Just being busy.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nah. It's not car issues. Just being busy.



What I figured. 

If anyone else wants to carpool I live like right on the border of Blaine/Circle Pines/Lexington. We can work something out..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 29, 2013)

so when should we do this?


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> so when should we do this?



Maybe Friday? My sister will be at the fair with a friend but I'm good with it.. Cyoubx what do you think?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 29, 2013)

Friday? I think that would work for me.


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 29, 2013)

I can make it on friday.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah as long as we're talking tomorrow friday. We just need some more people.. If cyoubx can come that will be 3.. Edit: 4, I missed blokpoi


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 30, 2013)

Just a suggestion: is there a reason why we don't just have a FB group for stuff like this? I feel it's unnecessary to clutter the forum front page when the thread is only relevant to a handful of people.


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 30, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Just a suggestion: is there a reason why we don't just have a FB group for stuff like this? I feel it's unnecessary to clutter the forum front page when the thread is only relevant to a handful of people.



for one, i dont have a facebook.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I don't have facebook either.. I used to. I had to change my email because I started to get 1000's of spam emails per day. It is a good idea though. I don't think it really clutters the page too much. It's only one thread..


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah as long as we're talking tomorrow friday. We just need some more people.. If cyoubx can come that will be 3.. Edit: 4, I missed blokpoi



5 with me. Possibly 7 with a couple of spicyoranges and I's friends. What time?


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> 5 with me. Possibly 7 with a couple of spicyoranges and I's friends. What time?



Uh I'm not sure, I've never been to one of these.. I guess we could like invade a caribou or Starbucks downtown?


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh just a heads up it shouldn't be super early like 10 in the morning because I have to mow my lawn. But pretty much any time afternoon is cool with me.


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 30, 2013)

ok how about 12 at espresso royale?


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> ok how about 12 at espresso royale?



That's probably fine..

Edit: It's like 30 minutes from me so that's all good. I might get there a little later than noon, knowing the way my mom is. But yeah, I'll be there!
Double edit: We're talking about the St. Paul one right?


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That's probably fine..
> 
> Edit: It's like 30 minutes from me so that's all good. I might get there a little later than noon, knowing the way my mom is. But yeah, I'll be there!
> Double edit: We're talking about the St. Paul one right?


yeah, but we need consensus from everybody else before both of us get there without anybody else


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> yeah, but we need consensus from everybody else before both of us get there without anybody else



We can do the Hennepin one too. Whatever works..


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> We can do the Hennepin one too. Whatever works..



Yeah but we have been to the one in dinkytown before so we know it works. I'm carpooling with spicyoranges, ill talk to him, but it should work.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Yeah but we have been to the one in dinkytown before so we know it works. I'm carpooling with spicyoranges, ill talk to him, but it should work.



Wait so do we want the Hennepin or St. Paul one?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 30, 2013)

What about Cyoubx?


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wait so do we want the Hennepin or St. Paul one?



dinkytown = st paul


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> dinkytown = st paul



Yeah I know. I'm just wondering which one we're going to.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh by the way if anyone has an extra Megaminx, Pyraminx, or square one that is decent, I'll buy it from you. Preferably SS for pyra, SS or Dayan for mega, and CT or MF8 for sq 1. Thanks!


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 30, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> What about Cyoubx?



I don't know what that is. Where can I buy one?

I have to work tomorrow but I'll drop by for a few minutes during my lunch break to meet new faces. See ya there!


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 30, 2013)

my mom said i cant go, maybe next time though


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok well I can't make it to this one. 

I literally move in to my apartment in the cities tomorrow but not until about 3 or 4.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 30, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Ok well I can't make it to this one.
> 
> I literally move in to my apartment in the cities tomorrow but not until about 3 or 4.



See you there, boo <3


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I don't know what that is. Where can I buy one?
> 
> I have to work tomorrow but I'll drop by for a few minutes during my lunch break to meet new faces. See ya there!


lolz It'll be good to meet you! Will you be in right at noon or a bit later?


blokpoi said:


> my mom said i cant go, maybe next time though


aww...


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Shameless bump about wanting to buy some cubes..  anyone with extras that they don't want.. Dayan or shengshou megaminx, shengshou pyra, and CT or Mf8 square 1. Oh and if anyone has some dayan cubes they don't want I could buy those too.

Edit: Dang double post. I thought it was editing the other one..


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> lolz It'll be good to meet you! Will you be in right at noon or a bit later?



I'll most likely be with someone. Depends on how long she's willing to lend me. Probably a little after 12 though. I want to get there when everyone else has already arrived. I'll make sure to bring a certain cube.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I'll most likely be with someone. Depends on how long she's willing to lend me. Probably a little after 12 though. I want to get there when everyone else has already arrived. I'll make sure to bring a certain cube.



YES. Any chance you have a white one I can steal for a large sum of money?


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> YES. Any chance you have a white one I can steal for a large sum of money?



My girl is not for sale.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> My girl is not for sale.



Hahahahahaha I mean the certain cube 
Unless the cube is your girl..?


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Edit: Nevermind, I'm figuring its the dinky town one. Right by the U of M I think. Just let me know this is correct..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's the one they have always gone to. Doubt they've changed.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> That's the one they have always gone to. Doubt they've changed.



Thanks man, that's what I figured. But my mom was interrogating me about it so yeah..


----------



## kcl (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone up for a meet before cubetcha? Maybe next weekend..


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 22, 2013)

I am up for one on saturday next weekend.


----------



## kcl (Sep 22, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I am up for one on saturday next weekend.



Yep, that's the day I was thinking of since Sundays can be hit or miss. I wonder when people will be getting in for cubetcha.. We could just have a meet then with a bunch more people, depending when they arrive on Friday.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 22, 2013)

I am sure I could make it on saturday.


----------



## kcl (Sep 22, 2013)

Mm ok Saturday sounds pretty good. Pretty sure I'm free, but I gotta double check with my mommy.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> ...depending when they arrive on Friday.


The friday before cubetcha wouldn't work for me because I have homecoming


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmm. I probably gotta miss this. Doubt I got a ride.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm. I probably gotta miss this. Doubt I got a ride.



If you aren't busy and want to come, I would be able to get you a ride as long as you are fairly close.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think Scandia is fairly close haha.


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm. I probably gotta miss this. Doubt I got a ride.



I can help you out most likely, if you want. I don't live that far away from you.. Less than 25 minutes if I remember right.


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2013)

Chris- I just checked with my mom, we can give you a ride if you want.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2013)

What city do you live in? O.O


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What city do you live in? O.O



Blaine/Lexington/Circle Pines. I'm on the border of those three. My mom is cool with driving however long so that you can go, so if driving is your only setback than by all means we'll give you a ride!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Blaine/Lexington/Circle Pines. I'm on the border of those three. My mom is cool with driving however long so that you can go, so if driving is your only setback than by all means we'll give you a ride!



What if he just doesn't want to go?


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> What if he just doesn't want to go?



Then he can just say so? Personally I'd love to meet him but if he doesn't feel like going, whatever. I've been there before. That being said, from his post it sounds like he'd like to go, but doesn't have a ride, hence my offering one.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Then he can just say so? Personally I'd love to meet him but if he doesn't feel like going, whatever. I've been there before. That being said, from his post it sounds like he'd like to go, but doesn't have a ride, hence my offering one.



Yeah i just felt like posting something


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Yeah i just felt like posting something



Cool beans bro.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha. I love you Chris.

I'll probably go. Just gonna check and make sure I'm not busy.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 25, 2013)

I am guessing we would just be meeting at the Espresso Royale in Dinkytown again?


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I am guessing we would just be meeting at the Espresso Royale in Dinkytown again?



Yes sir.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 27, 2013)

I can go. I will see if Isaac P. can come. What time? Also, TIL i don't live that far from Chris...


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> I can go. I will see if Isaac P. can come. What time? Also, TIL i don't live that far from Chris...





Isaac thinks he can go, he has a drivers ed thing in the morning though. 

About the time.. Maybe noonish? 1?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 27, 2013)

Alright. I will be selling/trading cubes... I want some cuboids.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 27, 2013)

Isaac can come at around 1


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Isaac can come at around 1



Mmm ok we should just do that since you guys carpool.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 27, 2013)

So who all is coming? We have 2 more from Cottage Grove and me and Isaac


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 27, 2013)

Walker, me, Keanen, maybe Albert.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 27, 2013)

Alright. If i bring a decent marker, will you sign my ramen again?


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Walker, me, Keanen, maybe Albert.



Yay you can make it! lolkeanen (just messin with you, nobody spells it right) 
This is going to be bigger than I thought!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

keanen.....keanenne.....ken...Mr. Lejeune


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

What time is this thing happening?


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What time is this thing happening?



1:00 tomorrow.



SpicyOranges said:


> keanen.....keanenne.....ken...Mr. Lejeune



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

At least there will be less awkward moments when it is all quiet and you are making the loud clicking noises. That was pretty bad


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> At least there will be less awkward moments when it is all quiet and you are making the loud clicking noises. That was pretty bad



Lol sorry.. I just had to try that. I'm not doing it again this week


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

i didn't mean solely you, i mean it as a everyone sort of thing but uh yeah


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> i didn't mean solely you, i mean it as a everyone sort of thing but uh yeah



Lol it's ok. You definitely meant me. It was amusing that they took a picture of us for FB though..


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 28, 2013)

So how old is everyone in the mn club?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm 13.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 28, 2013)

What about everyone else? I'm 20, id like to join but I think it'd be weird for me to hang out with a bunch 12-15 year olds.


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> What about everyone else? I'm 20, id like to join but I think it'd be weird for me to hang out with a bunch 12-15 year olds.



Nah you should come! It wouldn't be weird. I mean all different ages hang at competitions..



Rubiks560 said:


> I'm 13.



Hahaha good joke


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

We don't judge. Besides, it will be amazing with more people.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Sep 28, 2013)

Wish I could come, I have a debate tournament tomorrow.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm just playing. I'm 21.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm just playing. I'm 21.



13 is more believable...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

I may act immature for a 21 year old, but I don't think I act like a 13 year old...


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I may act immature for a 21 year old, but I don't think I act like a 13 year old...



Or ya know.. Maybe you act like.. 17?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

I suppose 4 years off of 21 is fairly accurate.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I may act immature for a 21 year old, but I don't think I act like a 13 year old...



I was thinking you LOOK like you're 13...


----------



## blokpoi (Sep 28, 2013)

ill be there, it is now a party


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> ill be there, it is now a party



Yay! Omg 9 people if Albert shows his face haha


----------



## blokpoi (Sep 28, 2013)

scratch that im not going


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

Awww y u fake us out


----------



## blokpoi (Sep 28, 2013)

i wanted to go, but then i didnt


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yay! Omg 9 people if Albert shows his face haha



My face may or may not be shown depending on what my friend says. She kind of gets the final say


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> My face may or may not be shown depending on what my friend says. She kind of gets the final say



I still haven't figured out who your friend is.. Is she an invisible ninja? Supposedly she was with you last time :O


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I still haven't figured out who your friend is.. Is she an invisible ninja? Supposedly she was with you last time :O



She had a last-minute meeting last time so I had to come solo.


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> She had a last-minute meeting last time so I had to come solo.



Ahhh I see.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok. My car is going to be full. Yay


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

I guess I can't make it


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

Nooooo! Why?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I guess I can't make it



Darn :'(



Rubiksfreak said:


> What about everyone else? I'm 20, id like to join but I think it'd be weird for me to hang out with a bunch 12-15 year olds.



I am 20, Albert is 20, Chris is 17 

I also invited my friend Nitin Prasad who also goes to the UofM and he should be coming.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 28, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Darn :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright cool. Does anyone ever meet in St.Cloud?


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Alright cool. Does anyone ever meet in St.Cloud?



Not that I know of.. That's pretty far away from most of us.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

Uhhh... Is today homecoming at the U?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

Welp... This will be... interesting


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Welp... This will be... interesting



You can say that again.. So Chris, you're out for sure?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> You can say that again.. So Chris, you're out for sure?



please say no...


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm out. Have fun, guys.


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I'm out. Have fun, guys.



Noooooo...


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't worry


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Albert.. Can you work whatever magic you did with Walker's Weilong on mine? It feels crappy after using his..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 14, 2013)

So MEA is coming up. Possible meetup? Also, Shaden beat me by .01 3 times. I am upset.


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> So MEA is coming up. Possible meetup? Also, Shaden beat me by .01 3 times. I am upset.



Yes please. I'm free Thursday-Saturday, so whatever works.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll be gone.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 14, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> So MEA is coming up. Possible meetup? Also, Shaden beat me by .01 3 times. I am upset.



MEA doesn't come up for College students so I think no for me!


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> MEA doesn't come up for College students so I think no for me!



What about Saturday?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> What about Saturday?



Homework/Sleeping

Idk it just depends how much homework I have


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Homework/Sleeping
> 
> Idk it just depends how much homework I have



Ahh alright.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Hey Albert.. Can you work whatever magic you did with Walker's Weilong on mine? It feels crappy after using his..



Yes.


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Yes.



YAY! I seriously love you to no end right now  I can bring some lube and a screwdriver.. Can you make it Saturday? I want a chance to actually have a conversation with you haha.. The time I met you briefly it was all awkward lol


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

So does this Saturday work for people?


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> So does this Saturday work for people?



I can't. I'm way too busy this weekend; had to cancel a movie date as well.


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I can't. I'm way too busy this weekend; had to cancel a movie date as well.



NOOOO!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 17, 2013)

If Albert, Chris, and Walker are busy, do we have to have it on campus? Its like an hour from my house


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd attend these if they're near the campus area. Most weekends work for me.


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'd attend these if they're near the campus area. Most weekends work for me.



Sweet!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 17, 2013)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'd attend these if they're near the campus area. Most weekends work for me.



You can come if we invite you


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone up for a meet this weekend?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 17, 2014)

I could probably make it to a meeting this weekend.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm out. Still moving.


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

ShadenSmith said:


> I could probably make it to a meeting this weekend.


Sweet! I'll see if cottage grove peeps can go, and maybe we'll hear from Walker if he sees this. And Albert. 


Rubiks560 said:


> I'm out. Still moving.



Poop.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok so the last attempt at a meet failed. Anyone open to tomorrow? Albert, Walker, Shaden, Chris(s)?

Espresso Royale at 1:30ish?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 1, 2014)

If I show up, will you bring me a yoyo string?


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> If I show up, will you bring me a yoyo string?



If you can get other people to yes haha


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol I just noticed this thread. (I don't live on SS  )

I would have stopped by if people were in the area. But we can just plan for another day


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Lol I just noticed this thread. (I don't live on SS  )
> 
> I would have stopped by if people were in the area. But we can just plan for another day



It's fine haha. I was talking to Logan, basically he couldn't come, Isaac couldn't come, chris is a nub and he has to move.. 

We should try for next weekend maybe?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It's fine haha. I was talking to Logan, basically he couldn't come, Isaac couldn't come, chris is a nub and he has to move..
> 
> We should try for next weekend maybe?



Next weekend doesn't work for me.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone want to get together in a week on the 15th?

Doesn't matter too much where but the coffee shop is a place we all know and have been there before.

pizza


----------



## kcl (Mar 7, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Anyone want to get together in a week on the 15th?
> 
> Doesn't matter too much where but the coffee shop is a place we all know and have been there before.



crap.. Can't make the 15th


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 7, 2014)

I would go, but...yeah. Let's play the game of figure it out!


----------



## JackJ (Mar 7, 2014)

I could possibly come that Saturday. I'll be in Minneapolis helping my cousins move.


----------



## kcl (Mar 7, 2014)

Any chance people are interested in meeting tomorrow?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 7, 2014)

JackJ said:


> I could possibly come that Saturday. I'll be in Minneapolis helping my cousins move.



:O <3



kclejeune said:


> Any chance people are interested in meeting tomorrow?



If enough people are interested

fedora


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't make the 15th. Or tomorrow


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't like Walker so I'm not going if he is.


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

cyoubx said:


> I don't like Walker so I'm not going if he is.



If I can swing by there tomorrow can you make my weilong good again? I need your magic


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone be interested in tomorrow?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 18, 2014)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Yes



Ok. Kennub is out, anyone else?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 18, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Anyone be interested in tomorrow? pizza?



Perhaps


----------



## Mikel (Apr 19, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Anyone be interested in tomorrow?



I have to work, sorry.


----------



## Minnesotacubes (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I live in Minnesota as well and I was just wondering if this was an exclusive club. Where I live there aren't too many cubers so I was just curious if this was something that anyone could join. I'm 17 and my names Matt by the way.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 14, 2014)

Minnesotacubes said:


> Hey guys, I live in Minnesota as well and I was just wondering if this was an exclusive club. Where I live there aren't too many cubers so I was just curious if this was something that anyone could join. I'm 17 and my names Matt by the way.



Anyone can come.


----------



## kcl (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Anyone can come.



except for you because you have to watch a house


----------



## Minnesotacubes (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Anyone can come.



Okay thanks man, I appreciate it. I'll check the forum if you guys have a meet up soon.


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 16, 2014)

It's been a while. Next weekend maybe?


----------



## kcl (May 16, 2014)

As in, tomorrow? or the week after


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> As in, tomorrow? or the week after



Next Saturday, the 24th


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 8, 2014)

Its summer! So uh, when are you all available?


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

Anytime before the last two weeks of July. And also not the 21st of June.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Anytime before the last two weeks of July. And also not the 21st of June.



Welp, I seem to be quite busy this summer... Weekends work though


----------



## nubnub1029 (Jun 8, 2014)

I am available anytime except the last weekend of June to the First weekend of July. Hope to see you this summer some time. Oh and also the 22nd to the 24th of august, and maybe the 14th. Any other time would be good.


----------



## nubnub1029 (Jun 8, 2014)

I live in Andover, so I thought we could do something in Anoka or close to there.


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, what's your name? I'm wondering if I've met you.


----------



## nubnub1029 (Aug 7, 2014)

Elijah McDowell. I've been to cubetcha 2013 and Minnesota cube melt.


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone want to start this back up?


----------



## Memphis3000 (Nov 28, 2014)

I would love to start this up again


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2014)

December 21, 4:41 AM.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> December 21, 4:41 AM.



If someone (who actually is serious about this meetup and who is from the area) could pick a date and time, I would definitely be up for it.


----------



## nubnub1029 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm up for it but I can't plan something if I was forced too. xD


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would like to get this started again, could most of you make it to Mall of America?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 16, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> I would like to get this started again, could most of you make it to Mall of America?



Thats good with me :tu


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

would we go on a weekend, or week day?


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> would we go on a weekend, or week day?



Weekends are generally ideal. Why not Espresso Royale (that's the coffee shop we usually meet at)? Nothing against the MOA, just curious.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 17, 2015)

I would be up for it, let me find a time that works, which espresso royale by the way?


----------



## nubnub1029 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah what Espresso Royale? I'm guessing the one closest to the middle of minneapolis but I dont know?


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 24, 2015)

i havent been to a meet in over a year so i dont know if it changed but it was always the one in dinkytown


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 24, 2015)

Kennan, Christopher and I are going to be meeting on Saturday, the 28th at Espresso Royale (in Dinkytown) at noon.

Anyone is welcome to come and join us.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 24, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Kennan, Christopher and I are going to be meeting on Saturday, the 28th at Espresso Royale (in Dinkytown) at noon.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to come and join us.



meh ill go


----------



## nubnub1029 (Feb 26, 2015)

I will too most likely. See you there


----------

